# Halo projector led headlights



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Recently purchased these and they installed quite easy on my 2014. The drivers side wiring harness for the turn signal would not reach the headlight assembly. I ended up making a gasket type seal where the turn signal bulb would plug into and just ran the wires thru and sealed it the best I could. So far loving the way these look. I have the halo and led strip hooked up to my parking lights. Any questions feel free to ask. Many compliments so far. The visibility at night is also better


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks nice

Welcome Aboard! :welcome:


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Lookin good! I was looking at getting a set of these to throw on my '12 LTZ. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you get them for?


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

BrandoFisher117 said:


> Lookin good! I was looking at getting a set of these to throw on my '12 LTZ. If you don't mind me asking, how much did you get them for?


With tax and all grand total was $275. Included both resistors and plugs into factory harness, plug and play. Make sure to get from a reputable company. My lights came ready to go all bulbs already in the assembly.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Here is what it looks like with the DRL and just off. I chose the black gloss interior. Going to change the bulb for low beams. Contemplating changing the led fog lights without the chrome. Kinda digging the dark look and the chrome sets that off.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Low beams with streetlights on.


----------



## BrandoFisher117 (Mar 14, 2016)

Very nice! How was the install?


----------



## TazMania (Dec 15, 2020)

Would you mind explaining the installation? Just bought these and my brain decided to take a vacation. I can't get the halo to turn on, not sure how it connects


----------

